# Installazione blueman

## wiklex

Salve a tutti, sono nel mondo di Gentoo da poco più di due settimane, e pian pianino sto perfezionando il mio sistema...

oggi stavo cercando un manager per il bluetooth ed ho trovato blueman. Cercando di installarlo ho prima incontrato problemi di maschere (risolti aggiungendo "net-wireless/blueman net-wireless/bluez gnome-extra/policykit-gnome >=app-mobilephone/obex-data-server-0.4.4 >=sys-auth/policykit-0.9" nel package.keywords), poi ho aggiunto "consolekit" nel mio USE.

L'installazione è andata a buon fine per tutti i pacchetti, tranne (ovviamente) all'ultima dipendenza richiesta da blueman: app-mobilephone/obex-data-server-0.4.4

L'errore riscontrato è 

```

 * ERROR: app-mobilephone/obex-data-server-0.4.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line   90:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *               ebuild.sh, line  634:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-mobilephone/obex-data-server-0.4.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-mobilephone/obex-data-server-0.4.4/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

Il mio build.log è:

```

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking obex-data-server-0.4.4.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/app-mobilephone/obex-data-server-0.4.4/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/app-mobilephone/obex-data-server-0.4.4/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/app-mobilephone/obex-data-server-0.4.4/work/obex-data-server-0.4.4 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/app-mobilephone/obex-data-server-0.4.4/work/obex-data-server-0.4.4 ...

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --enable-bip=gdk-pixbuf --enable-usb --disable-system-config --enable-debug

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for glib-genmarshal... /usr/bin/glib-genmarshal

checking for dbus-binding-tool... /usr/bin/dbus-binding-tool

checking for BIP... yes

checking for more warnings... no

checking for GLIB... yes

checking for DBUS... yes

checking for BLUEZ... yes

checking for sdp_extract_seqtype_safe in -lbluetooth... no

checking for OPENOBEX... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating data/Makefile

config.status: creating src/Makefile

config.status: creating test/Makefile

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

                    obex-data-server 0.4.4

                  =============================

        prefix:                    /usr

        datadir:                   /usr/share

        compiler:                  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

        cflags:                    -O2 -march=i686 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -g -pg

        dbus-1 services dir:       /usr/share/dbus-1/services

        BIP imaging support:       gdk-pixbuf

        USB support:               no

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-mobilephone/obex-data-server-0.4.4/work/obex-data-server-0.4.4 ...

make -j3 

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-mobilephone/obex-data-server-0.4.4/work/obex-data-server-0.4.4'

Making all in data

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-mobilephone/obex-data-server-0.4.4/work/obex-data-server-0.4.4/data'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-mobilephone/obex-data-server-0.4.4/work/obex-data-server-0.4.4/data'

Making all in src

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-mobilephone/obex-data-server-0.4.4/work/obex-data-server-0.4.4/src'

/usr/bin/dbus-binding-tool   \

      --prefix=ods_manager               \

      --mode=glib-server                  \

      --output=ods-manager-dbus-glue.h      \

      ./ods-manager.xml

/usr/bin/dbus-binding-tool   \

      --prefix=ods_server                  \

      --mode=glib-server                  \

      --output=ods-server-dbus-glue.h         \

      ./ods-server.xml

/usr/bin/dbus-binding-tool   \

      --prefix=ods_server_session            \

      --mode=glib-server                  \

      --output=ods-server-session-dbus-glue.h   \

      ./ods-server-session.xml

/usr/bin/dbus-binding-tool   \

      --prefix=ods_session               \

      --mode=glib-server                  \

      --output=ods-session-dbus-glue.h      \

      ./ods-session.xml

make  all-am

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-mobilephone/obex-data-server-0.4.4/work/obex-data-server-0.4.4/src'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include  -O2 -march=i686 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -g -pg -MT ods-bluez.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/ods-bluez.Tpo -c -o ods-bluez.o ods-bluez.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include  -O2 -march=i686 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -g -pg -MT ods-usb.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/ods-usb.Tpo -c -o ods-usb.o ods-usb.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include  -O2 -march=i686 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -g -pg -MT ods-capabilities.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/ods-capabilities.Tpo -c -o ods-capabilities.o ods-capabilities.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: -pg and -fomit-frame-pointer are incompatiblei686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: -pg and -fomit-frame-pointer are incompatible

make[3]: *** [ods-capabilities.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

-pg and -fomit-frame-pointer are incompatiblemake[3]: *** [ods-usb.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** [ods-bluez.o] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-mobilephone/obex-data-server-0.4.4/work/obex-data-server-0.4.4/src'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-mobilephone/obex-data-server-0.4.4/work/obex-data-server-0.4.4/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-mobilephone/obex-data-server-0.4.4/work/obex-data-server-0.4.4'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: app-mobilephone/obex-data-server-0.4.4 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line   90:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line  634:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m         emake || die "emake failed"

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-mobilephone/obex-data-server-0.4.4/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-mobilephone/obex-data-server-0.4.4/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m 

```

Leggendolo ho potuto intuire che c'è qualcosa nel mio gcc incompatibile con questo pacchetto (o mi sbaglio?) ma non saprei come risolvere il problema...

Questa è la prima volta che non riesco a trovare la soluzione ad un problema... spero in un vostro aiuto.

Grazie

----------

## Apetrini

L'errore sembra abbastanza chiaro 

```
-pg and -fomit-frame-pointer are incompatible
```

Postaci il tuo /etc/make.conf cosi abbiamo un attimo piu chiara la situazione.

----------

## wiklex

Scusate se ho fatto una domanda banale... ma mi sto ancora ambientando...

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ "

USE="-kde -qt3 -qt4 -arts X dbus gtk gnome hal avahi dvd alsa cdr mdnsresponder-compat debug suid kerberos acl cups ldap readline pam python winbind consolekit"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

LINGUAS="it"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"
```

----------

## oRDeX

evidentemente blueman aggiunge -pg alle cflags e gcc si lamenta. Sarebbe da postare su bugzilla, in modo che l'ebuild possa essere modificato strippando fomit-frame-pointer. IMHO

----------

## wiklex

ma nessuno di voi ha mai provato ad usare blueman? non ci sarebbe una via più breve e personale per risolvere il problema?

----------

## Apetrini

 *wiklex wrote:*   

> 
> 
> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
> 
> 

 

Hai settato 2 volte -march, che processore stai usando? Dove hai preso queste impostazioni?

Puoi provare e togliere il "-fomit-frame-pointer" e provare a compilare e poi rimettilo.

----------

## oRDeX

anche se al prossimo aggiornamento del pacchetto avrai lo stesso problema   :Razz: 

----------

## wiklex

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

>  *wiklex wrote:*   
> 
> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
> 
>  
> ...

 

Uso un Intel... ho cambiato l'esempio che avevo, evidentemente mi era sfuggito il prescott... ho potuto creare problemi facendo installazioni con questa impostazione?

Comunque proverò a compilare togliendo il -fomit-frame-pointer, quando avrò un errore del genere in un aggiornamento penso che mi ricorderò   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## riverdragon

Io ho -fomit-frame-pointer nelle cflags:

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -mfpmath=sse"
```

(ho un core duo) e obex-data-server compila correttamente, il problema deve essere altrove.

Cercando all'interno di tutte le righe sputate dalla compilazione non compare alcun "-pg". Nei log postati leggo: *Quote:*   

> i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include  -O2 -march=i686 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -g -pg -MT ods-usb.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/ods-usb.Tpo -c -o ods-usb.o ods-usb.c

 mentre da me *Quote:*   

> i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..    -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include  -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -mfpmath=sse -MT ods-usb.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/ods-usb.Tpo -c -o ods-usb.o ods-usb.c

 quindi il problema sta in quei -g e -pg, da qualche parte vengono inserite. Le flag -g e -pg di gcc si riferiscono al profiling, al debug insomma, quindi è normale che ti dia errore se vuoi compilare il software per il debugging togliendo il frame pointer (base del debug). Non è che hai qualche opzione/USE FLAG attivata a riguardo?

----------

## Apetrini

 *wiklex wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Uso un Intel... 

 

Ci saranno almeno 15 famiglie di cpu intel, puoi essere un po' piu preciso?

E comunque hai le flag per il c++ diverse da quelle per il c. Si puo fare ma è inusuale per un nuovo utente.

----------

## wiklex

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

>  *wiklex wrote:*   
> 
> Uso un Intel...  
> 
> Ci saranno almeno 15 famiglie di cpu intel, puoi essere un po' piu preciso?
> ...

 

Centrino Duo... come detto prima ho preso il file d'esempio e modificato, quindi se da qualche parte ho fatto castronerie ditemelo che provvedo...

----------

## wiklex

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Io ho -fomit-frame-pointer nelle cflags:
> 
> ```
> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -mfpmath=sse"
> ```
> ...

 

Ti riferisci a questa? :

 *Quote:*   

> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> 
> # built this stage.
> 
> # Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.
> ...

 

Io fino ad ora ho seguito solo guide ufficiali per installare i servizi di sistema, adesso non ricordo neanche quale guida mi ha fatto aggiungere questo USE...

----------

## riverdragon

Ecco, potrebbe essere la causa del problema. A meno che tu sia uno sviluppatore, togli quella USE e lancia un emerge -uDpvN world per vedere quanti pacchetti ti fa ricompilare, ricompilali, poi ricompila blueman e le sue dipendenze.

----------

